# Bandsaw mill plans! Did I do mine right? Help!



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

*To start with don't know if the attachment were successful*

*Hi all in the past few months I have been looking into making a bandsaw mill. I put about 20 hours into a set of plans (bored in english classes!** :laughing:Don’t tell my teacher) and have started collecting all of the little bits and pieces. *

*I was wondering if I could get an opinion on my plans as I have no prior experience. I did them on Google sketchup(cad type programme). You would need to download it from google (just google, sketchup) it only takes a moment. Any help would be greatly appreciated and of coarse if the are good anyone can have a set free.*

*This would also benefit my school as they have unlimited *

*access to it (there a bit broke in the DT section at the moment)*

*They are not yet complete but are almost there.*

*PS. Take a look at my website at www.cody.sheridan.webs.com take a look at the 12 hour old My Projects page it includes some info on the mill*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Your website link does not work for me :confused1:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

woops its www.codysheridan.webs.com


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I most certainly do not want to discourage you at all but instead of being almost done with your plan you are only at the beginning but it is defiantly a start. 
As you continue to plan you might think about how you are going to raise and lower the saw head in a safe and accurate manner. You will also need to have a way to adjust the tracking of the blade so it will not fly off. You will also need a way to tension the blade. I will let someone else go on from here.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I have put in a tentioning/guide system in for the wheels. you can not see it in the image but if you wanted I could send through the plans which would mean you could zoom in and spin the model around/change things as well. I tried to attach the plans but couldn't.

I am considering using steel cable and a small petrol engine to rise and lower the wheel assembly alternatively I will use some threaded rod I didn't put this in as I am not sure what I am going to do yet. Need to do some experamentation. What would everyone suggest?


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Cody, it looks loke a good start. I built my own mill but bought plans and a kitt from linn lumber mills. But was still enjoyable. Good luck.

Junkhound


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

the attatchments didn't work so I will put the pics on my website.

here are some pics of the sawmill close up including the tensioner and the raising/lowering system (it is meant to be on both sides just didn't want to draw it). I can not get the alignment guide for the wheels (to hard to see). I think I have been able to attach the plans as well.


I am thinking of making it fully automatic (like walk away when slabing) as I have a friend at school who is awsome at software stuff and I should be able to run it from my laptop or maybe even my phone! That is for the distant future though.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe this link will help:

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2010/05/17/9-free-band-saw-plans-build-your-own-band-saw-or-saw-mill/


----------

